# Solid Alumilite Blanks



## PlaguedJack (Aug 8, 2019)

Curious to see what kind of mixers we have in here. Show off your mixing skills, solid resin blanks only.


----------



## erichardson (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Hippoc07 (Oct 10, 2019)

Man I love those Emerald Coast blanks seriously nice work! would love to see how they look in a pen.


----------



## erichardson (Oct 11, 2019)

Hippoc07 said:


> Man I love those Emerald Coast blanks seriously nice work! would love to see how they look in a pen.


Thanks, I have one left if you're interested, I am waiting on some pics of finished products.


----------

